# ebay heavy duty axles



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever got the chromium axles off ebay before. I know they are not as good as say rhinos or monkey axles but just wondering how much better are they then stock. I broke both my right front anf rear at boggs and boulders this weekend and need some new ones. I was running stock axles. On a side note when the front broke the whole front end stopped pulling so I hope I didn't fry my diff. I was in a deep water hole and was water wheeling and hit a stump which broke the back then when it threw the front end down I didn't have enough time to let off the gas and the front hit and popped it to. What u guys think. I'm really thinking of rhinos but I'm scared if I get some super strong cvs I will break other stuff other then the cvs. I would much rather replace them then diffs or trans. Thanks for any help.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Diff is probably fine. It won't pull once the axle goes .


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

Thank god. I didn't have diff lock on so I was hopping it was just spinning the side the axle broke on.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

like said above you will probly be alright , i have broken 2 left fronts with no harm to the diff


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

just stay away from CV MAN axles ..they are garbage


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

The ones I was looking at are by atv parts connection I believe. That say that have 43/40 chromoly shafts and extreme duty inner and outer cv joints. I can get the both rears for about $250 a set and the same for the front set. Anyone have any feedback on these?


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

We sell atv parts and just bought some of these axles. We put two in a rzr with 29.5 laws and they have been good but put 4 in a 700 KQ and with 27 backs it breaks a front almost every time...So they might work but I would probably just buy a stocker instead of these.
I see stockers on ebay for 100$ free shipping all the time.


----------



## yard_dawg (Oct 27, 2010)

x2 on CV man axles. I have broken 3 on my left rear on my Teryx.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I've had nothing but great results with CV man axles on my brute..


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought a set from Sixity, Broke one lastnight, see if he Stands Behind it. it is 5 weeks old


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

brute574 said:


> I bought a set from Sixity, Broke one lastnight, see if he Stands Behind it. it is 5 weeks old


I was looking at these too witch ones did you buy fronts or rears I was going to get the one for the front left.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Got Rears. have about 6-7 hours on them


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Check out Wild Boar ATV axles..... They got some really good products as well. I think I paid $139 free shipping for a left front chromoly axle with 1 yr warranty.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

After 3 Days of Fighting and A Report to Ebay I was told he would Refund my Money this time. After seeing the Inside of this Axle, the Balls Are Smaller, Worn VERY Bad in just 6-7 Hours of Use.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

brute574 said:


> After 3 Days of Fighting and A Report to Ebay I was told he would Refund my Money this time. After seeing the Inside of this Axle, the Balls Are Smaller, Worn VERY Bad in just 6-7 Hours of Use.


So just to be clear... Who's axle were you using that will be issuing a refund 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

browland said:


> So just to be clear... Who's axle were you using that will be issuing a refund
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I bought a set from Sixity, Broke one lastnight, see if he Stands Behind it. it is 5 weeks old


----------

